# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Choose a Colour Palette from a Predefined Selection

## Neyjour

I was making some colour palettes this evening and thought it might be fun to do a challenge where you're given a selection of predefined palettes.

For example:


1- You then choose just _one_ of those palettes and use it to make your map (any type).

2- In your opening thread you must specify which one you chose (by name, number, or however they're defined).
Or, perhaps the palettes could be posted by the challenge organizer as individual images, and you simply upload your chosen one to your opening thread.

3- And you must use _all_ the colours in your chosen palette.

Also, maybe allowances could be made for:
* Using other colours in a very _minimal_ capacity, for things like: icons, labels, border, etc.
* Using lighter/darker shades of your palette colours, as long as the primary colour _is_ also used.
For example, you use the dark blue from your palette for the darkest shading of your mountains, but you also use lighter shades of that blue for the lighter/highlighted parts of the mountains.

----------


## Josiah VE

That is a very interesting idea, and certainly would be very challenging.
Those colour palettes look great by the way!

----------


## Neyjour

Thanks Josiah.  :Smile:   I really enjoyed making those.  I never really realized just how many different colours (and colour combinations) fungi come in.  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

I like this idea. Also, fungi have really odd names!

----------


## Abu Lafia

I agree, great idea for a challenge!  :Smile:

----------


## Neyjour

ChickPea, Abu - Thanks!  :Smile: 

Yeah, some of those names are like... _what?!_  I used the common names where I could, but some of them only have the scientific ones.   :Razz:

----------


## Larb

The same mushroom can have several common names too, or a couple of mushrooms might be known by the same common name. And many don't have one at all. 

I like to use mushroom names for establishment and ship names. I also use the scientific names as the basis for some character names. Benefit of having a shelf full of mycology books and field guides.

----------


## Neyjour

> The same mushroom can have several common names too, or a couple of mushrooms might be known by the same common name. And many don't have one at all. 
> 
> I like to use mushroom names for establishment and ship names. I also use the scientific names as the basis for some character names. Benefit of having a shelf full of mycology books and field guides.


I was using Wikipedia and it surprised me to see that some have 2, 3, or more! common names.  In those cases I just randomly picked 1.   :Razz: 

That's pretty cool that you use fungi names for your mapping/naming!

----------


## waldronate

Awwwww. No Laccaria amethystine or Lactarius indigo?

----------


## johnvanvliet

i normally would just use one of these
http://soliton.vm.bytemark.co.uk/pub/cpt-city/

many many many gradients in many different formats

----------

